# Numz yumz mmm!



## Kurtfr0

Yeah, So I love pizza, whats your favorite Kind? and where do you prefer you get it from?

Mines Hamburger with light sauce, and extra cheese...from pizza hut!

the Hamburger tastes like it was grilled or smoked..

ALSO! Favorite Drink as in pop or soda.

Coke or mellow yellow for me plz

Mug root bear is my addiction tho.:chair:


----------



## aspects

spinach artichoke garlic, and maybe some tomato


----------



## Kurtfr0

lol ewwww. I hate anything with veggies.

Meatarian F T W.


----------



## COM

My favorite pizza is a very thin crust, light tomato, fresh buffalo mozzarella, some torn arugula and smoked salmon. Very common in Italy; unfortunately I can't find this combination in New York.

Pizza Hut = crapfest. Get some real pizza. It will change your life.


----------



## aspects

COM said:


> My favorite pizza is a very thin crust, light tomato, fresh buffalo mozzarella, some torn arugula and smoked salmon. Very common in Italy; unfortunately I can't find this combination in New York.
> 
> Pizza Hut = crapfest. Get some real pizza. It will change your life.


ahh, the good ol marguerite pizza. good call


----------



## 207lauras

the margherita ~ i LOVE it!!!. If I cant get it though a spinach and black olive will do in a pinch. However if you are ever in Quebec city try a place called pizza mag, the salmon with goat cheese.... (oops please excuse my drooling)....sooooo good!


----------



## Kurtfr0

I have no clue what you people are talkiing about. but owell. lol


----------



## trashion

place near me makes this GREAT pizza with eggplant, black olives, portabello, and spinach. yum!


----------



## Kurtfr0

you peeps are killing me with the veggies!


----------



## trashion

well, eating just meat is a pretty bad way to live...good luck with your digestive system in about 20 yrs...


----------



## Kurtfr0

but meat is natural. it contains Amino acids. plus baby back ribs.. Juicy steak.. spicy chicken.. ooooooooh so good!


----------



## trashion

So are vegetables, and they do too! read the ingredients in most commercial barbecue sauces...talk about unnatural. Yuck. I'm not saying no one should eat meat, but hey, a balanced diet is key.


----------



## fishboy23

Can't believe nobody has said it yet...give me a Chicago-style deep dish pizza any day. There is a wonderful little locally-owned restaurant back home that makes some good stuff. Pizzeria Uno's/Due's in downtown Chicago are the originals, awesome pizza (not the stuff that's in the freezer aisle, the real stuff). Dont need to load it up with much, sausage is fine for me (and all the cheese...). Worth a trip if you're ever in the Windy City.


----------



## trashion

I'm a vegetarian too, BB 

spinach and mushroom is SO GOOD. Have you ever had a spinach & mushroom burrito? Mmmm!


----------



## Kurtfr0

AHH! Vegetarians are evilll.

I don't like deep dish for some reason... just not me.


----------



## 207lauras

i love the thin crust too.. used to be vegetarian and then started eating chicken ad fish again.. but still lean heavily on the veggies...yum....veggies......


----------



## Kurtfr0

I don't eat anything without meat. I dip my cookies in BBQ sauce. Ice cream has meatballs in it.

Meat ownz veggies fo SHO.


----------



## trashion

Hey, it's your health


----------



## trashion

There's this great (REAL) Mexican food (NOT TACO BELL) place near me, their "vegetarian burrito" is spinach, mushrooms, monterey jack, and refried beans. with a dab of sour cream here and there, it's SO delicious. Definitely not an everyday food, but delicious now and then


----------



## Knight~Ryder

It's gotta be this, or nothing.


----------



## trashion

Mmm, moldy pizza!


----------



## emc7

> Can't believe nobody has said it yet...give me a Chicago-style deep dish pizza any day. There is a wonderful little locally-owned restaurant back home that makes some good stuff. Pizzeria Uno's/Due's in downtown Chicago are the originals, awesome pizza (not the stuff that's in the freezer aisle, the real stuff). Dont need to load it up with much, sausage is fine for me (and all the cheese...). Worth a trip if you're ever in the Windy City.


I'm with you. Uno or Giordano or Connie's Deep dish. Home Run Inn thin crust. The corner pizza joint in Chicago has better pizza then the high $ places in the rest of the country. New York pizza is cheap and fast. Chicago pizza is more $, but has real cheese and real meat. Yes, real italian sausage, ham. Veggies are for plecos, not pizza.


----------



## Kurtfr0

lmao, veggies are for pleco's <3


----------



## COM

Mmm... I like deep dish too. I think the place I like in Chicago is called Gino's but I'm not sure. I like it with Canadian Bacon.


----------



## lohachata

as far as pizza goes; i prefer deluxe or supreme; however you may wish to call it. just no anchovies...but you can have your pizza...i will take these any day of the week...


----------



## aspects

im partial to beef ribs personally, but good ol baby back are still winners


----------



## emc7

I seem to remember excellent pizza at Gino's East. But I don't think its there any more. Canadian bacon is excellent on pizza.


----------



## Kurtfr0

mmm ribs.. on pizza would be heavenly.


----------



## emc7

ribs on pizza sounds kind of messy. Barbeque pizza and hawian (canadian bacon and pineapple) are actually good, but I have a hard time calling them pizza.


----------



## Shaggy

Knight~Ryder said:


> It's gotta be this, or nothing.


That does look tasty. Rather then adding mushrooms, lets add some mold. That could be a good concept


----------



## Kurtfr0

those other peices look ediable...


----------



## Buggy

My homemade, deep dish super supreme.
Hamburger, itallian sausage, canadian bacon, pepperoni, black olives, onions, bell pepper, mushrooms and TONS of cheese..


----------



## sarahbellum

There is a little hole in the wall in Grass Valley, CA that has the best pizza ever. Its called Franks Pizza and the crust is yummy and the toppings are all cut every morning.


----------



## Ice

I'd rather have a New York Style pizza over any of your so-called "deep dish pizza" NY Pizza is the best! 

I know this is gonna turn into a hot debate on which pizza is better - NY style vs Chicago Deep dish ... :razz::lol:


----------



## Kurtfr0

haha probably!

but I think pizza hut takes the cake!


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

mine is pepperoni and black olives from peter piper pizza, my fav soda was pepsi blue(which the dont make anymore)


----------



## trashion

Pizza Hut....no way.


----------



## emc7

Oddly enough Pizza Hut in Atlanta is ok. Its more that the alternatives are worse than that its great. Pizza Hut in Chicago always sucked. I think they were just making the cheapest possible pie. I never had NY pizza in NY, so I won't trash it. NY Pizza in Atlanta is the "by the slice" kind they warm up for you. Ok, but kind of food courty. I love both thin and deep dish pizzas. In my mind they are different foods that don't compete with one another. You have one today and the other tomorrow.


----------



## justintrask

Anyone from CT will know Sally's Pizza. Best pizza in the world. I drive the 4 hours each way just for a few slices. 100% honest.


----------



## Againsthecurent

I'm not big on pizza. My kids are so we have it every once in a while. I am also no where near being a vegitarian. I couldn't do that, I like my meat too much and any meat lovers pizza is fine by me. Home made pizza is the best, put what you want on it. All meats, extra cheese, black and green olives, mushrooms, peppers, and some onions.


----------



## 207lauras

now that must be some good pizza! 
has anyone been to flatbread pizza co.? oooooohhhh jays equilibrium with goat cheese, onions, kalamata olives.......
any day of the week, no matter the cost, THAT is real pizza, with a cold new castle........ok i am drooling again!


----------



## COM

In the summertime I like to make pizza on the grill. I get some pizza dough and fixings and mix stuff up. Then throw it on the grill for a few minutes until the cheese melts and the bread cooks up. Great for garden parties too.

Oh yeah, and if given the chance, head up to Montreal for some Flamm. Les Tres Brasseurs Flamm and home-made beer.


----------



## StripesAndFins

Tony's pizza is the best. I always get Meatballs on mine. That is the best 

I want some now


----------



## trashion

I doubt Pizza Hut pizza can REALLY compare to delicious handmade/local pizzeria stuff. The ingredients probably all come pre-cooked and flash-frozen, then are rewarmed and slapped together for the customer. I worked at a Subway, and they can say that the bread is baked there all they want...it's definitely not.

Homemade/handmade pizza from scratch=wonderful.


----------



## Againsthecurent

I like it because my kids have a blast making their own. Everyone gets what they want. Make the dough, lay out the fixins, and let them at it.


----------



## lohachata

properly done; pizza dough is made today for use tomorrow.. and any real quality shop knows that and adheres to it.i used to go to a shop that made enough dough for just so many pizzas.when they ran out of dough; they closed for the night..


----------



## Kurtfr0

Trasion Pizza Hut makes good pizza if you ask for a good one.

Sometimes they half-??? it.

depends on the cook to be honest.


----------



## trashion

Hah, cook. The kid slapping together ingredients out of the freezer for minimum wage. Bah!

Real Pizza > Pizza Hut.


----------



## Kurtfr0

Sure. But hey, There a huge franchise, so they make good pizza obviously


----------



## Pareeeee

Lotsa Pepperoni, Lotsa Mozza, Lotsa Cheddar, Lotsa Mushrooms. Then I happy


----------



## smark

Need Pizza...


----------



## emc7

Pizza Hut is a huge chain and quality varies regionally and store to store. It can be good or bad, its never the best. Come to Chicago for good stuff. At least Pizza Hut never put boiled ekrich sausage on Pizza. I swear some people in Connecticut make pizza without a recipe.


----------



## FlatLine

I can't narrow it down to one pizza. My Dad used to own a store and made his own dough and such. It was amazing compared to anything else, even if I am bias. But I loved the pepperoni pizza he made. I also love Greek pizza with kalamata olives, garlic and feta. I also happen to enjoy a local buffalo chicken pizza which is nice and spicy and uses a blue cheese sauce.


----------



## jones57742

Folks: Although I am much more into smoked brisket and prime rib with caesar salad and french onion soup (both made from scratch of course):

Two Items:


*One - The Dough*

Blend 1/2 clove of garlic and 1/2 cup of mozzarella cheese in 1/4 cup of olive oil with the blender on puree;

Prepare the dough from scratch; add the above during preparation as well as 1/4 teaspoon of sugar and plenty yeast;

Knead the dough a bunch in like a KitchenAid mixer.

As loha indicated prepare the dough a day ahead and place in the refrigerator.


*Two - The Sauce*

In one small can of tomato sauce blend on puree:

1/2 clove of garlic;

1 small can of mushrooms which has been drained*;

1 small can of black olives which has been drained*;

1/2 teaspoon of oregano; and

1/4 cup of diced onions.


*I use the liquid in the preparation of the dough.

TR


----------



## Kurtfr0

mmm I might try that Jones

im starving now.


----------



## jones57742

Kurtfr0 said:


> mmm I might try that Jones
> im starving now.


Kurt:

This takes some time to prepare (as does the prime rib, caesar salad dressing and the french onion soup) but it really beats the best pizzas in Austin or San Antonio the recipes of which have been imported from YankeeLand.

TR


----------



## Knight~Ryder

justintrask said:


> I drive the 4 hours each way just for a few slices. 100% honest.


That is 8 hours out of your day and a full tank of gas for a few slices of pizza.


----------



## Kurtfr0

lol I don't think id travel 4 hours for pizza. unless i was rich and REAALLY bored.


----------



## lohachata

i wouldn't drive 4 hours for pizza..but i will drive to the other end of the county for an ice cream cone from fosters.


----------



## Kurtfr0

lmao. Ice cream I think I might consider and HOUR but not 4!


----------



## 207lauras

oooooh this post is EVIL dont get started on ice cream......There is this sushi place about 20 min away that does a banana tempura with green tea ice cream for dessert.... ok really, I am drooling AGAIN


----------



## FlatLine

By far the best ice cream is homemade, and I'm partial to the classic grape nut.


----------



## 207lauras

^^^^ewwww not my idea of ice cream... there always Ben and Jerry's, so...many....to...choose.....from......americone dream... yummmmm.....half baked......mmmmm.......cherry garcia.....mmmmm.... could go on all day!!


----------



## FlatLine

What about Gifford's they have some nice ice cream as well... I'm still a huge fan of cookies and cream too.


----------



## lohachata

black cherry...black raspberry....those are my favorites.fostersa is a little shack of a place.mot much bigger than a good sized livingroom.all of the ice cream is made on the premesis with the best ingredients.fresh bing cherries,peaches,blackberries and the rest..i have been going there since 1973; and the quality has not gone down one bit..
it is the only ice cream that i would pay the $18 per gallon for..which i do whenever i go there..


----------



## Kurtfr0

Believe it or not I really like RUNZA ice cream or Culvers.


----------



## fishboy23

Kurtfr0 said:


> Believe it or not I really like RUNZA ice cream or Culvers.


Pizza Hut and Culver's...you'll be a cheap date for someone someday...


----------



## FlatLine

fishboy23 said:


> Pizza Hut and Culver's...you'll be a cheap date for someone someday...


The soft serve at buffets are awesome too!


----------



## Kurtfr0

fishboy it might seem cheap but pizza hut and ice cream add up quick O_O.

but if I was a girl and a guy took me on a date I'd hope to go there.


----------

